# Two women electrocuted trying to save car crash victims.



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

That is one sad tale. 
At a loss for words.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Major tragedy. I can't imagine what it would be like to watch a loved one die writhing in pain being electrocuted in front of you.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

This story was the lead on KTTV last night at 10pm. They reported 8 got shocked. No deaths were reported. Sad to hear two passed away trying to help.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sad

~CS~


----------



## jsavella (Mar 29, 2010)

Really hits you especially when it's near where you live. Very very sad accident.


----------

